# Friend or enemy



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

These came from my award kbg reno.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Looks friendly. Any white rhizomes in that clump of dirt?


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

@Lawn Noob Do you mean these rhizomes?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Marzbar said:


> @Lawn Noob Do you mean these rhizomes?


Yep. That's a friendly. Neither annua nor triv have rhizomes.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

@Lawn Noob Thanks. I'm planting those suckers back in.


----------

